# Goldens in California Shelters



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Due to a lot of hard work and some really GREAT rescue groups, it would be a very rare thing for a Golden to be put to sleep in a California shelter these days. 90% of the time I call, the dog has been adopted or has a hold by another rescue group. Even the old and special needs dogs. The ones at most risk are the Golden/Chow or Golden/Pit mixes, not many willing to take a chance on them, but most still get rescued. Of course there are many, many homeless Goldens within the rescue groups themselves, so the problem is far from being solved, but at least the PTS worry isn't so critical.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Funny you posted this...We get the e-list daily from 1 of the pounds and yesterday there was a Golden on it...I freaked and called right away and said if the Golden Resuces do not take this 1, I will....The golden rescue got to him 1st...thank god...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Was that Annie???


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I do not know the name of the dog...it was just listed as a red golden retriever...I know GRRofAZ got it thou...


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

I had a Golden Chow mix about 10 years ago, She was without a doubt the best dog I have ever owned. She was sweet, smart, Looked exactly like a golden but with attitude, the only time you ever saw that she had the attitude was when she was protecting her family. I would adopt another one in a heartbeat. JMHO


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Claire's Friend said:


> Due to a lot of hard work and some really GREAT rescue groups, it would be a very rare thing for a Golden to be put to sleep in a California shelter these days. 90% of the time I call, the dog has been adopted or has a hold by another rescue group. Even the old and special needs dogs. The ones at most risk are the Golden/Chow or Golden/Pit mixes, not many willing to take a chance on them, but most still get rescued. Of course there are many, many homeless Goldens within the rescue groups themselves, so the problem is far from being solved, but at least the PTS worry isn't so critical.


There are a lot of great rescue groups out on the West Coast and in California especially and HBGRR has really set a precedent I think with all their hard work and efforts. I think the rescues out there are doing a great job working together as well. Your right, its far from being solved but its a great start.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

My neighbors had a Golden/Chow mix named Max. He was the cutest little puppy. There is golden here that is in our shelter, he was adopted then returned basically do to his high energy level and jumping, he does need work. Once returned they did have him neutered just the end of last week. I'm still hoping he gets a beautiful home with a big yard and the right owners that will work with him. He's a male of I think they said about a year and a half. He was picked up as a stray, which was very sad since no one called in reporting a lost dog. It's as if they just dumped him off and never looked back. I don't understand how anyone could do that to any animal.


----------

